# ** المختصر المثير في أجهزة التصوير**



## مهدي الزعيم (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لنترك البايوميكانكس قليلا، ولمن يرغب بالمراجعة السريعة لأجهزة التصوير الطبي (الرنين المغناطيسي، السونار، أشعة أكس، المفراس، الطب الذري) أرجو ان يلقى فائدة من هذا الموضوع .. مع الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا بك اخي مهدي...
ما شاء الله موضوع رائع وفعلا انت زعيم...
ننتظر مشاركتك القيمة اخي الكريم فلا تطل علينا وفقك الله...


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي مهدي .... كلما زادت غيبتك رجعت إلينا أكثر تألقاً و إبداعاً .... تسلم يا زعيم على الموضوع المتميز ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير ..... بالتوفيق دائماً

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## am_em (15 أغسطس 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااائع
مشكور والله كتير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2007)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> عزيزي مهدي .... كلما زادت غيبتك رجعت إلينا أكثر تألقاً و إبداعاً .... تسلم يا زعيم على الموضوع المتميز ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير ..... بالتوفيق دائماً
> 
> م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي



عطاءك اصبح اكبر ونطمح للمزيد .

يامعطاء .:77: :77: 

اتمنى لك النجاح دوما وحصولك على الشهادة العليا وتحقق طموحك .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## حفيد الرازي (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي مهدي


مختصر رااااااااااائع أثراني بالمعلومات


----------



## الالكتروني (22 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مختصر وائع جدااا جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## mustafa_bakri (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*موضوع مميز*

موضوع مميز . شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Drunken (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا:77:


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهاب (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ع المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك لك فى صحتك واهلك ومالك .


----------



## tigersking007 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور بشمهندس مهدى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omarin (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
thanks


----------



## الهدهد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور بجد على الموضوع ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## aissa1 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بشمهندس مهدى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهاب (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ع الكتاب الراقي


----------



## دكتور يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع مميز . شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tdm (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## م.عز (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ مهدي 


انت فعلا زعيم .....

و شكرا


----------



## lolo13 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## alaa_husien (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد 213 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks for your effort


----------



## somy (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوي مهدي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجرد انسان (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك اللف عافية ودمت ذخراا للعرب


----------



## علاء الغنام (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الله الله يا استاذ


----------



## seso (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوك يامحمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو ليال (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك يا مهدي الورد
الموضووووووووع كلش حلوووووووو
مشكور


----------



## مروان20 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يبارك لك فى صحتك واهلك ومالك .


----------



## إلكترونيكس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز 
تسلم يا غالى


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عيســـى (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احساس القلم (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الجهد الطيب والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## الكبيسي99 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## uip (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر والله اجه بوكته سبحان الله جزيل الشكر وانشاء الله الموفقيه


----------



## مصعب حسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ويديك العافيه
وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## فهد الفهاد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي مهدي


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود يستحق التحية
تحياتى وتقبل مرورى


----------



## moboray (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر أخ مهدي على الملف الرائع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

:75: مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع :75:
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
:20::20::20::20::20::20:
:20::20::75::20::20:
:20::20::20::20:
:20::20::20:
:20::20:
:20:​


----------



## ahmadba (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------

